# OBX Springs and Perches, Thumbs up.



## buldozr (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, new to the boards, working on building a budget autoX'er so the B14 200sx came to mind. On my suspension quest, I found OBX (Ground control copies) on fleabay and searched the boards and noticed no one has posted a review. I purchased on a whim for ~80 shipped. I am amazed. Great copy of GC. Fits like a glove with chopped B14 strut housings and KONI B15 yellows. The springs have a p/n which I will post later, I believe the p/n shows 350lbF and 250lbR but dont quote me on that. The springs and perches are quality, 1k miles on them with no problems so far. Installation was a pain due to no instructions. It was a guessing game if you have never installed a GC kit before like me but it came together  With the perches all the way to the highest setting, it lowered the car just slightly by 1/2". I lowered the perch down 1.5" from the top yeilding a 2" drop over factory springs, also has new shortened bump stops. I have hit the stops once, which was my fault, driving too fast in a road construction area. 

For sub-100 dollars, what a bargain. I am not totally convinced that the springs are not Eibachs with an OBX sticker... I know I have seen that p/n before 

I have just installed whiteline M caster bushings and camber bolts for the front, toe is set for hwy with a hair of toe in and camber is -2.3'. Next on the list of to-do's for the car is I am in need for some sway bars and hardware front and rear, if anyone has any se-r b13/b14 or aftmkt bars please PM me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't question that they look good, but I've never seen a legitimate comparison test of these coilovers. Not just how they feel on the car, but actual measurable numbers such as measured spring rates compared to claimed, etc.


----------



## buldozr (Mar 10, 2011)

Agreed, and to reiterate Chimmike, I am still convinced the springs are made by Eibach which means normal Eibach quality control, minute differences in spring rate. IIRC, Eibach makes the springs for Ground Control, which from what I can tell, GC is highly acclaimed on these boards.

p/n F 0700.250.0350 which translates to 7" Long, 2.5" diameter, 350lb/in
p/n R 150.64.53 6"L, 2.5"D, 300lb/in


Pics or it didnt happen LOL

Front installed on car showing P/n.










Rear not installed on car showing p/n.










Packaging










and the front of my 200sx autoX'er to give an idea of what it looks like with the perch 1.5" lower from the very top (~2" total drop in front).












From the spring rates listed, that will make for a very competitive FWD car in AutoX and be on the outside edge of a comfortable DD for anyone who is interested in purchasing this kit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I don't disagree they look good. And if the springs are in fact made by eibach then they are quality, yes.

I know the springs GC uses are specially made by eibach with custom spring rates. I had some GC's on a honda, and I was thoroughly impressed.


----------



## buldozr (Mar 10, 2011)

I have yet to hear a bad thing about GC. They helped a friend of mine pick out custom spring rates for his street/autoX 3000gt. He praises them, except the price LOL. Honestly the price for GC stuff isn't terrible, you are actually paying for an automotive engineer to design a "system" for the car and will listen to the customers needs as far as application goes. Very rare.

I know its a little off topic but I have to rant. I installed a set of Tein Basic coilovers for a customer on his E36 BMW... The worst modification I have ever done to a car. The spring rates were so wrong, the fronts were 200lbs heavier than they needed to be(for any purpose, even racing lol) and the rears were not the correct ratio in relation to the fronts. It made the car PLOW worst than a Ford Fiesta on spares. The customer later came back with H&R/bilstein non coilover, perfect. The car was much more neutral and you could drive it on the street. 

The moral of the story, the guy spent ~1k on coilovers that were not even engineered for the car and found that his lap times, comfort and confidence improved considerably for about 300 dollars cheaper switching to a "much thought out" setup.


----------

